# Check out the latest F 800 GS Adventure Motorrad



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2012)

This new mid-size touring Enduro is now prepared to take riders long distance and on multiple terrains even more comfortably than before. It's equipped with a navigation system that reads both on and off-road routes, the ability to switch to Enduro mode for difficult terrain, and various structural amendments that allow for a smoother ride. As if it could get any better!


----------

